# Video of Layla and her little sheltie buddy



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

This sort of shows how Layla's hair and tail pretty much have a life of their own. Of course, since I was filming them, she didn't puff up as much as she normally does  And Miss Kai is very frustrated that she can't join in on the fun

Layla and Odie Playing - YouTube


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She looks so cute with her hair all stuck up! And I think I can see the ocean in the background, too.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love her crazy hair! That is really cool 

The unintentional tackle was so cute. If that sheltie was playing like that with Mikey, he'd get snapped at real fast! Lol


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

they were having a blast


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I love her crazy hair! That is really cool
> 
> The unintentional tackle was so cute. If that sheltie was playing like that with Mikey, he'd get snapped at real fast! Lol


Yeah puppies seem to tolerate much more rough and tumble. I can see her putting him in his place soon though.


----------

